

Ask HN: Looking for a roommate or room for rent in Bay Area / SF - borski

My girlfriend and I are looking for a roommate or room to rent. We're currently employed full-time (in DC), but are moving out to the SF bay area in the next month. We are starting a company, so likely won't have a "full-time" job, where our salaries are paid by someone else. That said, we both have a substantial savings we've attained from working for the past few years and would certainly be able to pay rent.<p>Both my girlfriend (Ainsley) and I went to MIT; she graduated in 2010 with two degrees in "Brain and Cognitive Science" and "Writing". I graduated in 2009 with a bachelor's in "Computer Science and Engineering." We're very laid back people, not prone to drama (and really try to avoid it as much as possible). Neither of us does any drugs, we'll occasionally drink (not to excess, just socially), and neither of us smoke. Well, I will have a cigar once every six months or so, but that's certainly something I can curb. :) Also, both she and I are 23 years old. We're both very clean people, and enjoy going out with friends, so you won't find us to be hermits. I basically can't survive without some sort of social interaction. Plus, we love animals.<p>Both of us are looking to move away from the government world and into making things for the world at large. Products people care about, that sort of thing.<p>A friend and I recently started a company we applied to YC with, got interviewed, and subsequently rejected from because we decided the company we applied with wasn't something we woke up in the middle of the night dreaming about. PG noticed that too. The basic response we got was "come back with an idea you're in love with." We're true hackers at heart, and I am always working on some product I hope people love. Now we're hoping to do it full-time and actually live or die by the products we produce. Ainsley and I have some pretty good ideas, and we want to get to building.<p>If we sound semi-interesting, we'd love to hear back. :) I hope the fact that we are two people doesn't make you consider us less; we really don't mind living in a single room together. Also, let me know if you'd want to chat on Skype or something to get a better feel for us; we'd be open to that.<p>Feel free to comment here, or email me at the address listed on my profile.
======
chr15
What's your email address? It's not listed in your profile. I live in the DC
area, too and am thinking about moving to the Bay Area. Would love to connect.

------
lincolnpark
didnt see your email in your profile. i might be moving up there soon, we
should connect.

~~~
borski
It would appear emails aren't displayed by default. I don't see yours either.
Mail me at borski AT mit DOT edu ?

------
kodeshpa
I am also moving, lets connect

~~~
borski
what is your email?

